

The Best Time To Raise Money Is When You Can - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2009/03/the-best-time-to-raise-money-is-when-you-can.html

======
swombat
What about the counter-wisdom to this, which is that too much money when you
don't need it can kill your start-up by forcing you to increase your burnt
rate and aim higher than your start-up can support?

------
smwhreyebelong
Taking money when you don't need it doesn't necessarily help you in any way.
As I have gathered from my conversations with people who have taken VC money
(and those who haven't), taking VC money comes with additional burden of a
number of admin tasks (meetings with them, status updates, etc etc)

If you just want to focus on building the product first, I don't think there's
anything wrong with not taking money.

------
tptacek
Clearly, for the VC, the best time for you to raise money is whenever you can.

